# Aggressive behavior



## Cracker Jack

In a former thread, I read that aggressive behavior is a ground for banning.  I would like to know what they are.  What are examples of aggressive behavior?  Is it because a member espouses a violent idea?  I understand that continuous posting of pornographic ideas is a ground.

I have seen some members being banned and when I reviewed their posts, nothing shows any proclivity to porno or aggressive behavior.  In fact, they have posted questions which are indeed very hig-brow and intellectual.  And these merit attention and is a very good source for free-wheeling discussion.  Moderators please enlighten me on this.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## superromu

maybe aggressive posts were deleted, that's why you didn't see anything wrong in their posts


----------



## Philippa

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> I have seen some members being banned and when I reviewed their posts, nothing shows any proclivity to porno or aggressive behavior.  In fact, they have posted questions which are indeed very hig-brow and intellectual.  And these merit attention and is a very good source for free-wheeling discussion.  Moderators please enlighten me on this.  Thanks a lot.


Hi Cracker Jack
I think superromu has made a good point. Also there's this:


			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Some members have been banned for activities never seen in the public forums, but for conduct in PMs etc.  The total number of banned members is very tiny.  There is *always* a strong reason.
> from this thread


Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ok. Thanks a lot super and Philippa.  I have gone over the thread.  Can you give me examples of aggressive behavior?  The thread only spoke of vulgarity, fraudulent practices of former banned members, a in passing aggressive behavior but not a hint of what it really is.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I think this job of defining agressive behavior is a job for the Mod Squad.

But, I think that agressive behavior would be name-calling, unnecessary badgering, posting strong opinions without the hope or room for discussion...


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Cracker Jack,

I think you have had excellent replies from three of our colleagues.  

Superromu: you haven't seen the nasty posts that were deleted.
...we leave the rest of a banned member's posts, in order not to make the threads in which they appear incomprehensible.

Philippa:  Some activies were never in the public forums.

Venus:  I couldn't have said it better than she has!

This forum has a tone and a style that is collaborative and helpful.  When, in the obviously subjective view of the mods, someone is threatening the peace and tranquility and cooperative spirit of this little corner of the galaxy, and their style is objectively quite distinct from that of the rest of the forum, we act.

In the Culture forum, strenuous debate, with *ideas *aggressively argued, is common. If the high energy turns towards foreros, rather than their ideas, we ask for calm. In the language forums, there is no need to commit any verbal aggression of any kind at any time.

As you are seeking precise definitions, let's begin with the WR dictionary:



> Aggression:
> Hostility,
> violent action that is hostile and usually unprovoked



and...



> *2 **aggression*
> 
> _deliberately unfriendly behavior_



I could go on, but I think you have enough raw material to form a clear understanding.

If you have any specific concerns about a particular instance, please send me or any other Mod a PM.

Thanks to all for a good question and direct answers.

Cuchu


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot Venus & Cuchu. At least now I am aware of the rules.  Nevertheless, I would like to assure you all that I am ''wholesome.'' Just kidding.


----------



## asm

I once received an email (like those you receive when somebody has participated in WR); the "forero" had a pornographic name and the post was indeed "disturbing" ; when I went to the thread both, the message and the forero had gone. That was the time I understood more about this topic. I think that a moderator did his/her job in a very fast and efficient way. Some times we forget to than moderators for this non-pleasant task.

GRACIAS AL MODERADOR "DESCONOCIDO".




			
				Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> In a former thread, I read that aggressive behavior is a ground for banning. I would like to know what they are. What are examples of aggressive behavior? Is it because a member espouses a violent idea? I understand that continuous posting of pornographic ideas is a ground.
> 
> I have seen some members being banned and when I reviewed their posts, nothing shows any proclivity to porno or aggressive behavior. In fact, they have posted questions which are indeed very hig-brow and intellectual. And these merit attention and is a very good source for free-wheeling discussion. Moderators please enlighten me on this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rob.returns

Is it possible that a former banned forero could be permitted back, I mean he or she was just stating a point. But was misunderstood by the mods as rude. Lets face it some of us dont know English and all of us have very different cultures. Diversity I mean.

Thanks!


----------



## belén

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Is it possible that a former banned forero could be permitted back, I mean he or she was just stating a point. But was misunderstood by the mods as rude. Lets face it some of us dont know English and all of us have very different cultures. Diversity I mean.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Rob, from another thread of yours, I believe one of your friends was banned in the past. It is not appropriate to discuss this in this forum, because it is a private thing, so I recommend you to discuss it privately (via PM) with one of the moderators so that we can value your position. 

Thank you,

Belén


----------



## Benjy

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Is it possible that a former banned forero could be permitted back, I mean he or she was just stating a point. But was misunderstood by the mods as rude. Lets face it some of us dont know English and all of us have very different cultures. Diversity I mean.
> 
> Thanks!



only four out of the 18 mods are native english speakers. if someone got banned it wasn't because they weren't addressed in private with a chance to explain any possible misunderstanding.


----------



## DDT

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Is it possible that a former banned forero could be permitted back, I mean he or she was just stating a point. But was misunderstood by the mods as rude. Lets face it some of us dont know English and all of us have very different cultures. Diversity I mean.
> 
> Thanks!



I already invited you once not to use these forums to talk about private matters. I really don't understand why you insist on posting about this subject

DDT


----------



## asm

Let me change the topic of the conversation a little. 

Rob.returns: is it the way your culture deals with theses topics? If you want to talk about the way people make others understand their point, you should start a new thread (I think that's a very attractive topic).


I am not a moderator and I am feeling a little embarassed by this thread. I think you have a point and I think the moderators have undestood it. If you want to continue this conversation, with the same plea, use PMs. If you act on behalf of your friend it is OK for them to listen to him-her, but we (humble foreros) are not in the same tune.

I hope you understand that when people listen only half of the story cannot form a healthy judgment. In your case, we are listening only a tiny part of your friend's issue. We do not know, and for the same reason, we do not want to know the whole story. NOt because your friend does not deserve it, but because we are not here to help him/her, we cannot do anything for your friend (simple foreros). Moderator do this job and they can help you. This is just a little bit of our culture, if you have an issue that works better in private, just keep it private.

You are not going to see a massive rally with signs supporting your friend here at WR; however, you will see a lot of people supporting you and your friend when you or him-she have an issue and you make your point in the way we can help you. 
We celebrate diversity, we celebrate difference, but at the same time we respect rules and we understand when those rules are enforced.

I hope I was clear enough that my point is to show how we, culturally, deal with some personal issues. And I repeat, if you have an additional point, let's have a new thread with the way you and your culture deal with these issues.

Sincerely,

ASM 




			
				DDT said:
			
		

> I already invited you once not to use these forums to talk about private matters. I really don't understand why you insist on posting about this subject
> 
> DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Now that ASM has done a very fine job of summarizing, and pointing the way to useful conversation, there is no point to going further here.  Thus, with thanks to all, this thread is closed.


----------

